# Medge New Yorker and Gold/Siliver case arrived! Pictures!



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I recieved my New Yorker and "Gold Case" today.... Love them both.. here is the thing.. the "Gold" really looks like a silver , gold.. in short it could go either way, but its a pretty case and hard to show in a photo. I am happy about that since I am more of a silver girl and this really works

Also the New Yorker Case.. REALLY LOVE IT EVEN MORE IN PERSON.. it is SOOOOOooo cute!!! I love the little "bag " as well.. I think these are really nice.. also the interior on the New Yorker case is a brownish. not the grey as usual.. works very nicely with the case.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice.  Is the New Yorker from Medge also?
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the silver (uh, gold) one!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey thankyou Patrizia.  So the gold really is a silver - champagne gold I think someone else said.  Hm, I was hoping for more gold than silver - lucky I didnt order the decal that goes with gold!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Is the New Yorker graphic printed on the leather or is the front a fabric material?

Thanks,


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Jo, its more of a fabric but its a nice and it has a finish that you could wipe if need be.

The colors are really beautiful so I would think it would be hard to put that design on the leather itself.  The back and the binding are smooth leather and seem to be a little more padded, much nicer then I had expected.


 the gold/silver really is not a true gold ---champagne gold is not a bad description however its even a tad lighter then that.  both are pretty cases, and yes they are both Medge designs.  

Also if you add the word FACEBOOK to your oder you get 20% off, that didn't hurt either.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, if I had read the title again I would have noticed they are both M-edge covers.  
Sorry.
deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

not a problem.. Its not a usual Medge look so I would have asked the same thing I am sure .. they do have three of the styles in the New Yorker covers..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That New Yorker case is adorable. If I could persuade my mother to read on a Kindle, she would so love that cover...LOL. Although at the M-edge site, they are not showing that cover for sale. Only the other two.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> the gold/silver really is not a true gold ---champagne gold is not a bad description however its even a tad lighter then that. both are pretty cases, and yes they are both Medge designs.


It sounds like the color of my car which is called "parchment silver" but is sort of a gold/silver color. I had a computer that matched the car until I accidentally dumped a glass of limeade in the keyboard. Ooops! Now the computer is white. Maybe I need to go buy the M-edge cover to match the car.

L


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

GILVER--I call that color gilver, as in a little (G)old and a little s(ILVER).  Sounds better than SOLD--(S)ilver and g(OLD). I think I made that up, but probably just heard it from someone else and stole the idea


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

So now the search is on to find a decalgirl to match Gliver.  There is nothing nice at all if you search under silver - I am not into skulls!  F1 found a lovely gold/blue number but that isn't going to work now.  They should be able to produce a pretty gliver/blue skin.  Do you have a skin for it Patrizia?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I cannot believe I just ordered up the gilver cover and the Sunday afternoon in the park New Yorker one! Patrizia, you are bad, bad, bad, you enable even when you are not trying to! LOL. The Facebook discount was great. Even paying for expedited FedEx shipping, I still saved $10.

It sounds like the gilver cover will be here before Christmas (I'll hand it to my husband and tell him to wrap it up for me...LOL) but the other one will take 10 days to arrive.

L


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Patrizia, once they come back in stock I think I will order one. Once you receive your new Library skin will you post a picture of it now that they are going to adjust the color?

Thanks,


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Gilver.. I like it.. the skin I ended up using was La Tovola.. it was the one of the wine bottles, looks very Italian. honestly anything would go with it though... thats the nice thing about that cover.. you can't go wrong. The artisit is Daniella Foletto and I have a couple of her skins, I LOVE her stuff.. the second one is hers too, I don't have it but it would go well with the Gilver color 

AND when I get my lighter cover of the Library the skin should work well with both covers..

La Tavola (the one I have on now)


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie.. LOL.. hey I just passed along the info.. what you do is up to you.. .. you will be pleased though... and I blame this site... someone posted the Gilver info.. I went to the website (because if you remember WAY BACK when we started our color list 200 plus colors I begged for a Metallic).. remember our Kindle Kolors??  I was happy to find one. then I saw the New  Yorkers... the rest, is history 

Jo

you bet I will, I am so thrilled they are willing to do this!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Gilver.. I like it.. the skin I ended up using was La Tovola.. it was the one of the wine bottles, looks very Italian. honestly anything would go with it though... thats the nice thing about that cover.. you can't go wrong.


You are right, I have been too focussed on the gliver aspect without using it as a neutral base. Guess what my Sunday will focus on...
There is a 2 day 20% off decal girl, using Holiday20.

It takes around 3 weeks for us to get covers and decals into Australia using airmail. And about a week using expedited mail.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Leslie.. LOL.. hey I just passed along the info.. what you do is up to you.. .. you will be pleased though... and I blame this site... someone posted the Gilver info.. I went to the website (because if you remember WAY BACK when we started our color list 200 plus colors I begged for a Metallic).. remember our Kindle Kolors?? I was happy to find one. then I saw the New Yorkers... the rest, is history


How could I forget the kolors? That was a wonderful thread. Someone copied it from Amazon and posted it here, so if I felt like rummaging through the archives, I could find it. Too bad that M-edge didn't actually use our suggestions. They were much more kreative than what they have...kiwi (green), koncord (purple), kurrency...

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie

We had some good ones.. you would think someone would have got on board with it too! We had a blast with that thread.. If you find the link to it let me know.. for those you that have NO idea what we are talking about.. Leslie, myself and a few other new Kindle owners back in the day, BK (Before Kindleboards) it was brand new to the world and you were limited to  ONE cover in black.. came up with a list of colors we wanted to see. We posted it on the Amazon Kindle site. 

We had tons of them. they were our Kindle kolors and they all started with K.. and people added their own the list was became really amazing.. and funny!!

I still want one in KOPPER.. but I will take the Gilver for now


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I remember that Patrizia...the one I remember is Kobalt.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Patrizia, nice pictures.  I particularly like the New Yorker cover even more based on your pics than in the M-Edge website.  I didn't realize that it comes with the bag.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> So now the search is on to find a decalgirl to match Gliver. There is nothing nice at all if you search under silver - I am not into skulls! F1 found a lovely gold/blue number but that isn't going to work now. They should be able to produce a pretty gliver/blue skin. Do you have a skin for it Patrizia?


How about this one- kind of a gilverish look?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> The artisit is Daniella Foletto and I have a couple of her skins, I LOVE her stuff.. the second one is hers too, I don't have it but it would go well with the Gilver color


Thanks for posting the cover pics - they do look much better in your photos.
Also, love Foletto's work - especially the Baryshnikov, but more for a painting than a skin.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> How about this one- kind of a gilverish look?


I have been talking about you girl; glad you got flushed out!  Knew it wouldn't be long. That decal is very pretty, and I have to decide in two days to get that discount......


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

OOPss,  I have been saying 'gliver' which reminded me of liver, gilver sounds much nicer!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD posted an update in April and I was able to search for it...here you go, folks. Enjoy!


The "official" list has only a few more than the last one Gables Girl posted (Karrot, Krush, Kumquat).  A few have actually been included in M-edge's line-up (Kiss, Kurrant, Kiwi).  Of course theirs are called Fuchsia, Purple, Jade Green.  I wonder if they saw our list?

Here it is:

Here is the latest dream Kindle Kolor list as of 4/16/09
(last update:  7/05/0:

Klaret (deep red)
Koncord (lighter purple)
Kurrant (deeper purple)
Kassis (very deep purple)
Krimson (brighter red)
Kocoa (brown)
Karamel (saddle brown)
Kamel (taupe brown)
Koal (black)
Kelly (green)
Kamouflage (olive green)
Kiwi (bright green)
Kream (off white)
Kloud (pure white)
Kantaloupe (light orange)
Karrot (bright orange)
Krush (dark orange)
Kumquat (yet another shade of orange!)
Kornflower (light blue)
Kobalt (deep blue)
Koin (silver metallic)
Kopper (copper metallic)
Kroesus (gold metallic)
Kiss (hot pink)
Kornsilk (yellow)
Koala (grey) - also for inner lining of all covers
Kucumber (hunter green)
Khristmas (Khristmas tree on Klaret background)
Kocoanut (same color as Kindl)

Krystal Kollection (jeweled):
Karat Krystal (diamond)
Klaret Krystal (ruby)
Kobalt Krystal (sapphire)
Koal Krystal (onyx)
Kelly Krystal (emerald)

Kipling Kollection:
Kenya (zebra print)
Kat (tiger stripes)
Karnivore (leopard print)
Kathmandu (tiger print)

Kollage Kollection:
Kurrency (world money print)
Kaleidoscope (rainbow swirl print)
Kow (black & white cow print)
Kandy Kane (red & white stripes)
Kracker (fireworks)
Konstitution (red, white, & blue stars & stripes)
Kosmic (suns & moons)
Konstellation (stars on night sky)
Kovert (retro Spy vs. Spy from MAD)
Kolors (flags of the world)
Kartoon (Komic Kollage)
Klavier (musical notes)
Klover (shamrock print)
Kolumn (newspaper print)
Kids (stick figure kids that supports an educational cause)
Kandy (mixed hard kandy)
Khocolate (our favorite Kandy bars)
Klip Klop (horses)
Khips and Kards (poker hands)
Klock (beautiful time pieces)

Humbly submitted by DD, Keeper of the Kindle Kolors.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> OOPss, I have been saying 'gliver' which reminded me of liver, gilver sounds much nicer!!


That's why I had to modify my post - did a gliver, myself.  Well, that and the fact that my "space" bar seems to bestickingallthetime!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> DD posted an update in April and I was able to search for it...here you go, folks. Enjoy!
> 
> The "official" list has only a few more than the last one Gables Girl posted (Karrot, Krush, Kumquat). A few have actually been included in M-edge's line-up (Kiss, Kurrant, Kiwi). Of course theirs are called Fuchsia, Purple, Jade Green. I wonder if they saw our list?
> Humbly submitted by DD, Keeper of the Kindle Kolors.


I guess Khecker Flag would sound more like something caught in your cat's throat than a racing theme?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I guess Khecker Flag would sound more like something caught in your cat's throat than a racing theme?


where is the rofl icon?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I guess Khecker Flag would sound more like something caught in your cat's throat than a racing theme?


Maybe you could do Kars or Khars for a racing theme?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> where is the rofl icon?


Couldn't be arsed.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Maybe you could do Kars or Khars for a racing theme?


Much better. Now, if only we could get some skins to go along with my theme!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

See.. It's endless


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Patrizia-

Mine arrived yesterday as well I was soooo excited since it was less than 10 days from when I ordered it (yes I was doing the countdown) I love it!. I thought that there was a small stain on the corner need the door of the book store but it looks like from your pictures you have the same thing so I guess it is not. I love the cover. I also am thinking of new skins but I am thinking about turning the idea that popped around another thread of the screen saver of favorite author's signatures into a skin. So, now I have a project for my time off of work! 

I love that the cover is fabric on the front and after using my beloved Oberon for so long I am recalling why I loved the hinges, but I also like having the extra security of the corners. So, now I am working on breaking in the binding so that it lays folded back nicely, oh darn that means I need to go read my Kindle, such a chore! Thanks for posting pictures that is one less thing I need to do 

Alli


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Love it! Thanks for posting the pictures.  Mine is on the way, and....should be here the day before we leave town.  Should be! 

Really like the gliver.  I was so tempted to order it also, but I really, really want an Oberon journal - if I could stop spending on other things.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

these are very cute...sadly i'm still iffy on the hinge issue.  Is there any type of closure or is there a lot of extra space in the cover like there is with the prodigy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> ...after using my beloved Oberon for so long I am recalling why I loved the hinges, but I also like having the extra security of the corners.
> Alli


I understand your love of the hinge system and that's why I got (and highly recommend) an Oberon journal cover (to use with an Amazon hinge cover). I have the hinge for an unobstructed view and the interior (Amazon) cover's front/back slip nicely into the journal's front/back pockets.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Can you please post the link to this New Yorker cover? I love it but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

M-Edge has sold out of that particular New Yorker cover, but it had been on this page:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-newyorker.psp


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I wrote and asked if they were going to make any more but I didn't receive an answer.
Paula ny


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

They do take around a week to reply, so all is not lost.  I asked about the gold case when it was released and only got a response yesterday.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Patrizia, they are lovely.  The "gold" one looks only subtly metallic.  Is that right?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Nice New Yorker


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

great pics and I love the wine skin. Off to add it to my wish list.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I ordered the Sunday Afternoon in Central Park New Yorker cover. When the box arrived, I handed it to my daughter and told her to wrap it up and she could give it to me. The amazing coincidence: the date on the cover is the issue from the week of my daughter's birthday. July 15, 1991 is the date on the cover. Hannah was born on July 19th. What a surprise...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I ordered the Sunday Afternoon in Central Park New Yorker cover... The amazing coincidence: the date on the cover is the issue from the week of my daughter's birthday. July 15, 1991 is the date on the cover. Hannah was born on July 19th. What a surprise...


That is so awesome and meaningful!!!


----------

